# ich such einen pot



## FX_GTX (10. November 2009)

ich such einen pot hab noch keinen  
ich hab am Dragon F1 Extreme Edition von kingpin intresse.

würdet ihr euch für den oder einen anderen entscheiden ?


hier ist der link 

Dragon F1 Extreme Edition


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. November 2009)

Du hast eine PN!


----------



## Hollywood (10. November 2009)

Willkommen im Forum!

Du kannst deinen Post auch editieren und musst nicht jedesmal einen neuen schreiben. 

Zum Thema: Der F1 ist sicher ein Top Container. Hab den auch selbst. Leider kein günstiges Vergnügen, da die Versandkosten aus den USA bei dem Gewicht sehr hoch sind. Dazu kommen dann noch die Zollgebühren, ca 20%.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich an "der8auer" hier im Forum zu wenden. Der baut auch erstklassige Pots. 

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2009)

Hey  

ich stelle ebenfalls Pots her. Kannst dir ja mal bei der.8auer -> Cooling anschauen.

Bei Interesse PN an mich.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

Also ich währe dafür das du in Deutschland bei der8auer, CoNtAct oder Otterauge kaufst.


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. November 2009)

@Gamer_95

Hast du deinen Pot bereits bekommen?


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. November 2009)

Jaa... Mein Pot is schon ne weile da und der is echt toll.


----------



## CoNtAcT (15. November 2009)

Gut, wenn er dir gefällt! ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2009)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch, was kostet eigentlich so ein Kupferblock roh aus der Fabrik, woraus man Pots schleifen kann?


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. November 2009)

Pro Kilo, ca: 8 € neu. 70er Durchmesser mit ca. 20 cm länge liegt dann ca. bei 7 kg bis 8 kg, dazu kommt dann noch schneiden und Versandkosten und und und. Ich selber kaufe immer zwischen einen und einen halben Meter..


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2009)

Also ne ganze Reihe billiger als ein fertiger Pot 

Wie schaut das denn mit dem Bearbeiten aus, ich meine was braucht man alles für Werkzeug dafür und wie schwierig ist es wirklich? Ich stufe mich als handwerklich einigermaßen begabt ein


----------



## Hollywood (23. November 2009)

Du brauchst entweder eine Drehbank, oder eine Standbohrmaschine mit großen Futter. Wobei ersteres wohl die elegantere Methode wäre. So teuer sind doch die fertigen Pots nicht. Gebraucht bekommt man sowas auch manchmal günstiger. Ich würde nie wieder einen selbst bauen, es sei denn ich, ich bekomm irgendwo ne schöne Drehbank her. Aber das wird wohl nicht. Ich habe meine ersten Pots auch selbstgebaut. Jetzt kaufe ich mir fertige. Eigentlich möchte ich nur noch einen CPU Pot haben. Aber erst im nächsten Jahr. *zuder8auerguck*

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2009)

Jow ich muss mich auch mal auf die Suche machen, für nen 1366er Pot und nen Doppel-GPU Pot HD5970... Naja ma schaun, der8auer hat bestimmt was im Angebot


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2009)

Bei einer Dual GPU Karte würde ich, so weit da möglich ist, zu 2 Pots greifen. Diese sind normalerweise multifähig und passen auch auf andere Karten und du kannst beide GPUs getrennt voneinander kühlen.


----------

